# Megs #7 still available?



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

I’ve been looking for megs#7 glaze as I’ve got Vw red single stage paint and been read this is the stuff to use. I’m searching web and all I’m getting is ‘out of stock??’ I’m aware it has fillers oils etc but would still like to try it and keep my old paint from being polished away lol.....

Does anyone know if it’s still available,superseded or an equivalent??

Many thanks

K


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Seems you can get it for under 30 quid from eBay.com. 

Must be discontinued in the U.K. since the reformulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The original glaze, and still the best for the purposes you've mentioned.

I purchased a bottle at the start of the year without any issues.

I'd guess all UK reseller's are waiting on a delivery from the US but maybe get in touch with one of them to clarify.

cheers

Chris


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah for single stage paint it’s meant to be really goodwity the secret oil additives. My paint started to go milky on the roof from the sun and I had a bit of clean engine oil and a mf cloth wiped it and it went a deep red looked fantastic but ‘greasy’. 

Hence a bit of digging around and megs 7 is keep popping up so thought I’d give it a go if I can get some. Just missed some in the person sales on here as well:wall: not been on for a while that will teach me lol


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

koojo said:


> Yeah for single stage paint it's meant to be really goodwity the secret oil additives. My paint started to go milky on the roof from the sun and I had a bit of clean engine oil and a mf cloth wiped it and it went a deep red looked fantastic but 'greasy'.
> 
> Hence a bit of digging around and megs 7 is keep popping up so thought I'd give it a go if I can get some. Just missed some in the person sales on here as well:wall: not been on for a while that will teach me lol


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEGUIARS...406477&hash=item212e9a0bed:g:sPcAAOSwAHtaMq-F


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

gave mine away to a member on here last week. PM them and get them to pass it on when they're done. after all, one good deed deserves another.


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

BarryAllen said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MEGUIARS...406477&hash=item212e9a0bed:g:sPcAAOSwAHtaMq-F


I tried the link it America and won't give me. Cost my address just keeps hanging....


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

I’m half tempted to put a wanted add up to see if someone has some sitting around that they no longer use or don’t like. May be a way of getting some to try I’m so curious to see how it stands on my single stage.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Funnily enough I've been having exactly the same problem when looking for some.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sure I have a bottle of it somewhere,it is a really good glaze.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Whilst Megs No7 can work well on single stage paint, to my mind its true strength is on reviving neglected older paints.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember it really adding to the finish,worked nicely under a quality wax.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've just taken the plunge and ordered a bottle from the states. Cost a bloody fortune but if it's the stuff that I'm after then it's got to be worth it.


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I've just taken the plunge and ordered a bottle from the states. Cost a bloody fortune but if it's the stuff that I'm after then it's got to be worth it.


I'm thinking that's the only place it's still available can I ask how much it ended up costing??

I don't know if we can get an equivilant in the same brand or different brand worth trying for single stage Vw red in my case???


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

If it’s shipped via eBay GSP it’s what the listing price is. No further charges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

koojo said:


> I'm thinking that's the only place it's still available can I ask how much it ended up costing??
> 
> I don't know if we can get an equivilant in the same brand or different brand worth trying for single stage Vw red in my case???


I just had a look on Amazon.com would cost about £30 delivered... not so cheap but depends on how bad you want it.


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> I just had a look on Amazon.com would cost about £30 delivered... not so cheap but depends on how bad you want it.


Yeah it's a bit more expensive. If I knew it worked it wouldn't be a prob, Ive bought previous stuff which is sitting in my detailing box at home which didn't do as good.... hmmmm decisions


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

If you are looking to rehydrate and preserve as much of the original paint as possible #7 does work, alternatively you could try Megs Ultimate Compound which is readily available?


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

suds said:


> If you are looking to rehydrate and preserve as much of the original paint as possible #7 does work, alternatively you could try Megs Ultimate Compound which is readily available?


Just spent 2 hours today with megs ultimate on a nice soft white pad, but it doesn't half get red.... I'm concerned the red will soon run out lol

Great stuff though, really brings out red and shines. I then run a bilt hamber autobalm and then a megs nxt2 tech wax or serious performance sealant to try and keep the sun from bleaching and drying my van out.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

koojo said:


> Just spent 2 hours today with megs ultimate on a nice soft white pad, but it doesn't half get red.... I'm concerned the red will soon run out lol
> 
> Great stuff though, really brings out red and shines. I then run a bilt hamber autobalm and then a megs nxt2 tech wax or serious performance sealant to try and keep the sun from bleaching and drying my van out.


I get the concern. UC and #7 do different things, ones a compound and the other is a pure polish. If the paint is in good condition now, then #7 or similar would be better for the future if maintained on I'm guessing a single stage red car


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

koojo said:


> I'm thinking that's the only place it's still available can I ask how much it ended up costing??


Including import duty it's £34. I know it's a lot but how much would you spend on other products and time trying them. I've just gone with the "do it once, do it right" approach. If it's not up to what I want then I'll sell the bottle on and take a bit of a loss but worth the try.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Been mulling this over and suspect 'Pure' from M&K might be worthwhile - awaiting email response


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Including import duty it's £34. I know it's a lot but how much would you spend on other products and time trying them. I've just gone with the "do it once, do it right" approach. If it's not up to what I want then I'll sell the bottle on and take a bit of a loss but worth the try.


what do actually want it for.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> what do actually want it for.


I've got a red car painted single stage that's showing early signs of oxidation and which my Dad washed with contaminated wash mitt and induced minor marring. I'll use this to feed the paint, to restore it and hopefully reduce the marring before I protect it.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forgot to mention - Megs UK advise me that #7 has been discontinued.


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> I get the concern. UC and #7 do different things, ones a compound and the other is a pure polish. If the paint is in good condition now, then #7 or similar would be better for the future if maintained on I'm guessing a single stage red car


Yeah mine is a Vw transporter t4 ss red/pink paint....

I've posted a couple of pics of when I bought the van had sat for a while when the engine was being rebuilt and the body was bad. Spent ages getting it back I'll have a hunt for some pics


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41384&d=1428166159


----------



## koojo (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=41385&d=1428166213

the paint can be saved if worked on so a nice product is a must.

Bit gutted if megs 7 is discontinued. I'll have to look for an alternative make maybe?. Wonder if the van would appreciate a massage in 'baby oil' to get the oils back in the paint?,., &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris Donaldson said:


> I've got a red car painted single stage that's showing early signs of oxidation and which my Dad washed with contaminated wash mitt and induced minor marring. I'll use this to feed the paint, to restore it and hopefully reduce the marring before I protect it.


its perfect for that mate,


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

suds said:


> Forgot to mention - Megs UK advise me that #7 has been discontinued.


Then Megs are lying... unless they meant in the UK.

It is clearly still in their Commercial Catalogue stateside......

http://www.meguiars.com/content/global/catalog/MeguiarsProCatalog.pdf

So ebay / amazon or other looks to be the only way.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

suds said:


> Been mulling this over and suspect 'Pure' from M&K might be worthwhile - awaiting email response


Hi Suds!

Thanks for the email.

Our product which is most like a Glaze would be our newest addition, Cloak.

It's a true glaze, very similar to what you're used to, except this cures in one go rather than a few swipes.

I've got plenty in stock and it's in our 3 for 2 sale too!

https://www.mitchellandking.com/products/cloak

Thank you, John


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

If you can find a bottle on the cheap... Meguiars Paint Protect (the red varnish one) might be worth a go.

It clearly has oils in it... and I've just used it to bring back a plastic green patio chair that was chalky white all over. 

Won't say it's perfect but the difference between it and an untreated one is night and day. No idea if it has any longevity, but might be worth a go. It offers protection a swell.


----------



## neilgib28 (Dec 30, 2014)

I was also trying to get hold of some Megs #7 in an attempt to restore my mates incredibly faded Merc:thumb:, searching through the forums for an alternative 'oily' glaze and some folks were recommending 3M Imperial?? - anyone got experience or inputs on this?


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

neilgib28 said:


> I was also trying to get hold of some Megs #7 in an attempt to restore my mates incredibly faded Merc:thumb:, searching through the forums for an alternative 'oily' glaze and some folks were recommending 3M Imperial?? - anyone got experience or inputs on this?


There is also Mother's glaze under sealer glaze and hand glaze product names.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

neilgib28 said:


> I was also trying to get hold of some Megs #7 in an attempt to restore my mates incredibly faded Merc:thumb:, searching through the forums for an alternative 'oily' glaze and some folks were recommending 3M Imperial?? - anyone got experience or inputs on this?


3M Imperial Hand Glaze. Proper old school glaze, I had no idea this stuff is still around. It is different to Megs No7 though

Whilst I will happily recommend the Megs No7 product all day long for neglected and old single stage paints, it should be pointed out it is perfectly possible to restore older paints without it.

It is an amazing product however all the usual steps eg polishing can be done without it


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

neilgib28 said:


> I was also trying to get hold of some Megs #7 in an attempt to restore my mates incredibly faded Merc:thumb:, searching through the forums for an alternative 'oily' glaze and some folks were recommending 3M Imperial?? - anyone got experience or inputs on this?


the nearest you will get to megs #7 is stage 2 pure polish in there 3 stage system ( there the ones in the dark red bottles). have used it a few times with great results. only about a tenner a bottle as well.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

had a bit of a tidy up at the weekend and found 2 sample bottles that had been in there for so long that the labels had lost all ink. All I could make out was a #7 on one of them and #21 on the other. Guessing one of them is this one.

Not used any of either so might give them a test out next time (although doubtful they'll do much on silver.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> the nearest you will get to megs #7 is stage 2 pure polish in there 3 stage system ( there the ones in the dark red bottles). have used it a few times with great results. only about a tenner a bottle as well.


I was going to suggest this, unless the formula has changed in the last few years, they were pretty similar products back in the day. The Step 1 and 2 were really good in this system, only let down by the terrible wax.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

koojo said:


> I've been looking for megs#7 glaze as I've got Vw red single stage paint and been read this is the stuff to use. I'm searching web and all I'm getting is 'out of stock??' I'm aware it has fillers oils etc but would still like to try it and keep my old paint from being polished away lol.....
> 
> Does anyone know if it's still available,superseded or an equivalent??
> 
> ...


If you're in the UK mate I'm happy to post you this sample of #7 I've got if you want it. You're more likely to make some use of it than I am.

PM me if you want it.


----------

